# What other fresh water animals live with P's



## CarPhoto.net (Nov 21, 2003)

What other fresh water animals live with P's?

I have 11 red bellies.

Are there any other fresh water animals I can add to the tank?


----------



## Killer (Oct 28, 2003)

You might try pacus, they do get very large though (3ft.+), also you could try a school of exodons or bucktooth tetras. They're a small tetra, does best in large schools. They eat the scales off of other fish, which could be bad for your piranhas. But if you wanted you could try the exodons, several people keep them with their piranhas and have little to no casualties. They're a pretty quick little fish, and should be able to get away from your piranhas if they feel like having a snack.


----------



## Freddie Mercury (Jan 14, 2004)

I agree exodons paradoxus. Also, you can put plecos and othe types of armoured catfish in with them.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

CarPhoto.net said:


> What other fresh water animals live with P's?
> 
> I have 11 red bellies.
> 
> Are there any other fresh water animals I can add to the tank?


 no animals of any kind are guarenteed to live with piranhas, they are known to eat all types of fish (even other piranhas) and they also eat all types of creature you might think of.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

throw some large peacock bass in there, they will gladly eat all your piranhas


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

CarPhoto.net said:


> What other fresh water animals live with P's?
> 
> I have 11 red bellies.
> 
> Are there any other fresh water animals I can add to the tank?


anything can live with a piranha. Just keep in mind that anything at all also has a fair chance at getting fatally bitten, or totally eaten, by the piranha, if the fish doesn't kill the piranhas to begin with.

If you are looking for tankmates that are guaranteed to not hurt the piranha, while simulataneously not BE hurt by the piranha, then you are sh*t out of luck. Piranhas simply don't make very good tankmates for anything.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

maybe a dead pleco wouldnt be messed with or anything that is aready dead would work cause most anything ouy are gonna add are gonna be dead


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

dead ones


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

pacus would get to big right?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

yes, they get 2 feet long


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

CarPhoto.net said:


> What other fresh water animals live with P's?
> 
> I have 11 red bellies.
> 
> Are there any other fresh water animals I can add to the tank?


 lol no, why not also try to keep a lion with a zebra?


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

snails and ummm dead stuff actually i wouldent even trut snails with them


----------



## abihsot911 (Jan 5, 2004)

my spilo tank be having some small snails growing..
dont know how they got there..but oh well..gota find a day to suck them all out..


----------

